# ASUS Zenbook vs Lenovo T440s?



## ezefosure (Jul 16, 2014)

Buying a new laptop in the next week or 2. Specifically looking for an *ultrabook to throw Linux on as the primary OS.*

At the moment, I'm down to either the Asus Zenbook UX301LA-DH51T or the Lenovo T440s.

Both I'd get w/ 8 gb RAM, the i5-4200U, & 256 SSDs (the Zenbook has 2 128 SSDs in a RAID 0 config).

Don't care too much for the touch screen feature or the Hi Res on the Zenbook (the HiDPI might actually be more of a hassle than a feature on the Zenbook, esp at that small screen size.) More interested in what would be a better computer overall, and *which would most likely run Linux better* - especially which might have a better touchpad, since in my experience Linux generally has bad touchpad drivers and requires hours of manual config to get them working decently.


----------



## ezefosure (Jul 17, 2014)

::gentle bump::


----------



## ezefosure (Jul 24, 2014)

Decided on the T440s. Ordered it last night. Should be here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JamesHowardJr (Jul 24, 2014)

Maybe you can take a look it's review

http://etechnologytips.com/asus-zenbook-ux301la/
http://etechnologytips.com/lenovo-thinkpad-t440s/


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry I didn't respond earlier but I think you made the right decision, I prefer Lenovo over any other OEM


----------



## ezefosure (Aug 20, 2014)

Decided to return the T440s.

Ordered one - had a defective keyboard. Returned it and paid to rush deliver a replacement. 

Been using the replacement for about 3 weeks now and the screen really hurts my eyes. The click pad is annoying - tho after playing around w/ it for 2 weeks I finally got a decent config for it in Linux. There's quite a few other small problems I have w/ it however, which I find unacceptable after paying for a premium product. I have a still-functional macbook that I was trying to upgrade/migrate from - it's not worth it if the replacement has the same, or worse, user experience after paying for a new laptop.

I'll be checking out the Zenbook reviews now, and any other competition that I can find.


----------



## Jiniix (Aug 20, 2014)

I would have recommended the T440s as well, but with a warning. I hate the touchpad as well.


----------



## ezefosure (Aug 31, 2014)

I returned the T440s. Ended up getting the Dell XPS 13.

I've noticed a few problem areas on the Dell XPS 13 already, and miss a few features that were present on the T440s. However, overall I'm much happier with this machine than the Lenovo - both hardware wise and experience running Linux. I'm keeping it.


----------



## spirit (Aug 31, 2014)

Sometimes I think I am the only person in the world who doesn't mind the new clickpads on the ThinkPads and yes I've owned older ThinkPads too. Presently I have an L540. 

But I'm pleased you're happy with the Dell. Also very good machines. :good:


----------



## dean (Sep 1, 2014)

I'like go for the  Lenovo T440s


----------



## spirit (Sep 1, 2014)

dean said:


> I'like go for the  Lenovo T440s



Read the thread. He returned his T440s and got a Dell! He said that about two posts up from here.


----------

